# Al Qaeda Cell Strikes N. Africa



## JBS (Aug 23, 2008)

This is such a fragile area.  Now at least one capable Al-Qaeda cell appears to be operating out of there, and wants to climb to the front of the stage.




> *A terrorist organization calling itself the North African wing of al-Qaeda has claimed responsbility for this week's bombings in Algeria which killed more than 50 people. *
> 
> The message, from a group calling itself al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb, was broadcast on Friday by the Arabic language television station al-Jazeera.   In it, group spokesman Salah Abu Mohammed said the attacks were in response to "the death of 12 young mujaheddin" who were killed during an operation by Algerian police against the group's headquarters in Tizi Ouzou.
> 
> ...


http://www.presstv.com/detail.aspx?id=67350&sectionid=351020506


----------

